# Datenrettung via Linux



## C Punkt (10. August 2015)

Hi,

 da meine Platte nicht mehr bootet und ich nur noch per Linux zugreifen kann, habe ich so mal die datenrettung versucht.
 Is mir natürlich alles sehr fremd. Anfangs war alles nur in Zeilen dargestellt und per Pfeiltasten navigierbar (als kein copy, paste oder sowas) 
 Dann hab ichs immerhin hinbekommen zu der grafischen Darstellung zu wechseln sodass ich ein win ähnlichen Desktop gesehen hab. 
 Von da sollte das ja dann kaum ein Problem sein, jedoch, wenn ich einen ordner kopieren wollte (50 gb) und dann in die externe eingefügt hab, war der ordner sofort verschoben (kein sek. Ladezeit) man konnte also erwarten dass nicht wirklich kopiert wurde.. und siehe da unter Windows 10 sehe ich dass nicht auf die Externe kopiert wurde, also wie muss ich vorgehen?


----------



## Malkolm (10. August 2015)

Dazu wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, welche LInux Distri du dazu nutzt.

Was aber immer geht ist die gute alte Konsole/Terminal:

cp -R /pfad/zur/defekten/aber/gemounteten/platte/* /pfad/zum/backup


----------



## C Punkt (10. August 2015)

Distri? Also es heißt Adriane-Knoppix 7.2.0gCD

wo find ich das, was muss ich dazu machen? geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher?


----------



## Research (10. August 2015)

Sicher.
Boote Ubuntu.


----------



## C Punkt (11. August 2015)

bei ubuntu kommt das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber bei zugriffsversuch auf eig jede platte?!


----------



## Research (11. August 2015)

sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sdb

im Terminal eingeben.

Das sdb steht für den Festplattennamen. FÜr dich sda2.

Eventuell so:
sudo mount -ro /dev/sdb / media/D224DA5E24DA55F


mount ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## C Punkt (12. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sdb
> 
> im Terminal eingeben.
> 
> ...




habe das jetzt mal probiert, scheint nicht ganz zu klappen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und laut deinem wiki muss ich das ja in dem dingens nicht eintrage oder? 

"Andere Datenträger: Hierbei kann man für alle nicht benötigten Datenträger auf einen Eintrag in */etc/fstab* verzichten. Zu diesen Datenträgern gehören z.B. nicht benötigte Festplattenpartitionen anderer Betriebssysteme/Distributionen oder externe Festplatten."


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

Kann man mount  nicht auch eifnach ohne Zielpfad eingeben?   

Auszug aus dem Handbuch:


```
The standard form of the mount command, is

              mount -t type device dir

       This  tells  the kernel to attach the filesystem found on device (which
       is of type type) at the directory dir.  The previous contents (if  any)
       and  owner  and  mode  of  dir  become  invisible,  and as long as this
       filesystem remains mounted, the pathname dir refers to the root of  the
       filesystem on device.

       If only directory or device is given, for example:

              mount /dir

       then mount looks for a mountpoint and if not found then for a device in
       the /etc/fstab file.
```


----------



## Jimini (12. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kann man mount  nicht auch eifnach ohne Zielpfad eingeben?


Meiner Erfahrung nach geht das nur, wenn entsprechende Einträge in /etc/fstab bestehen. Das kann aber von Distribution zu Distribution (bzw. vielmehr von Konfiguration zur Konfiguration) verschieden sein - je nachdem, wie beispielsweise udisks konfiguriert ist.


C Punkt schrieb:


> habe das jetzt mal probiert, scheint nicht ganz zu klappen


Dem Screenshot nach hattest du in deinem ersten Befehl einen Tippfehler ("/ media" statt "/media") sowie statt sda2 sdb angegeben, nach dem zweiten Befehl meckert mount, dass du es angewiesen hast, die Festplatte in einen nicht existierenden Ordner einzubinden. Versuche es mal, indem du zuerst wie folgt einen Ordner anlegst:

```
sudo mkdir /root/festplatte
```
Danach mountest du die Festplatte read-only im neu eingerichteten Verzeichnis:

```
sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /root/festplatte
```

MfG Jimini


----------



## C Punkt (12. August 2015)

bevor ich das probiere, soll ich das genau so eintippen oder ist "Festplatte" stellvertretend für einen speziellen namem einer meiner platten?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

Nein, du kannst einen neu angelegten Ordner nennen wie du willst ...  

(mit ein paar Ausnahmen, es gibt Namen die systemweit für einen bestimmten Zweck reserviert sind)


----------



## Research (12. August 2015)

sda ist die Bezeichnung deiner Platte. (Unter Linux)
sda1, sda2 sind die Partitionen.

Tipp, wenn du anfägst einzutippen, mal zwischendurch die Tab-Taste betätigen. Das Auto-Vervollständigt, macht aus 
/dev/s ein /dev/sda oder aus mou ein mount.


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

hab das mal versucht, wieder ein Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2015)

Versuch es vielleicht mal mit einem etwas weniger eigenwilligen Verzeichnis als root.  Leg das Verzeichnis einfach mal in /media  an. 

Also 
	
	



```
sudo mkdir /media/festplatte && sudo mount -ro /dev/sda2 /media/festplatte
```

Geht das?


----------



## Jimini (13. August 2015)

In dem Befehl ist ein Fehler, der mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist. Es muss natürlich wie folgt heißen:

```
sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /root/festplatte
```
Der Parameter "-o" steht für "options". Hiernach wird dann noch "ro" für "read-only" angehängt. Damit sollte es funktionieren

MfG Jimini


----------



## BenRo (13. August 2015)

Etwas Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:
1. Wenn du das Handbuch eines Befehls brauchst, gib man befehl ein, also z. B. zu mount
*man mount
*Eine kurze Übersicht über alle Parameter eines Befehls bekommst du meist mit --help oder -h also z. B.
*mount --help

*2. Ein paar Erklärungen zu den obigen Beiträgen:
- Das Voranstellen von sudo führt einen Befehl mit Administratorberechtigungen aus. Wenn du bei irgendeinem Befehl einen Fehler bekommst, dass etwas nicht zugreifbar ist, oder dass du die erforderlichen Berechtigungen nicht hast, liegt es oft daran, dass du es nicht mit sudo ausgeführt hast. 
- mount sorgt dafür, dass ein Gerät eingehängt und an einem bestimmten mount point zugreifbar ist, man kann sich das so vorstellen wie einen USB-Stick, den man ja nach Benutzung "sicher auswerfen" sollte – wenn man das tut verschwindet er aus dem Dateimanager. Das Gegenteil, ihn erstmal dort anzuzeigen, machen die meisten Systeme automatisch (kann man sich selbst auch mit autofs konfigurieren), muss in diesem Fall aber manuell gemacht werden
- mount will zumindest wissen: Um welches Gerät geht es? (in Linux sind alle erstmal unter /dev wie devices, also z. B. /dev/sda2) An welcher Stelle im Dateisystem (mount point) soll es dann verfügbar sein? Das Dateisystem des Geräts sollte automatisch erkannt werden, das klappt nicht immer, falls es nicht klappt, kann es mit -t dateisystem (z. B. -t vfat oder -t ext2 etc.) angegeben werden. -o hat Jimini ja schon erklärt.

3. Bitte achte unbedingt darauf, dich nicht zu vertippen. Gerade zusätzliche Leerzeichen können gefährlich sein (ein Beispiel: rm -r /home/benro/testverzeichnis löscht das Verzeichnis Testverzeichnis mit allen Inhalten, aber rm -r /home/benro /testverzeichnis löscht all meine Eigenen Dateien und zusätzlich das Verzeichnis /testverzeichnis (sofern vorhanden)


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> In dem Befehl ist ein Fehler, der mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist. Es muss natürlich wie folgt heißen:
> 
> ```
> sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /root/festplatte
> ...



wird scheinbar angenommen, aber jetzt is die partition da links im explorer gar nicht mehr angezeigt und einfach verschwunden?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommt wenn ich auf den root ordner in "computer" zugreifen will : this location could not be displayed, you do not have the permission..


----------



## BenRo (13. August 2015)

ls zeigt dir Verzeichnisse und Dateien an, also zB
ls /root/festplatte
bzw. in dem Fall
sudo ls /root/festplatte

Hilfreich könnten z. B. die Optionen -h (auch verstecke Dateien/Verzeichnise anzeigen) oder -l (Listenansicht mit Änderungsdatum, Dateigröße, Zugriffsrechten) sein, z. B.
sudo ls -lh /root/festplatte

Dass es nicht mehr in der grafischen Oberfläche angezeigt wird, liegt vermutlich an den Berechtigungen.


----------



## K3n$! (13. August 2015)

Probier mal 

```
sudo nautilus
```
Damit solltest du den Dateimanager Nautilus mit Root-Rechten starten und damit Zugriff auf deinen neu erstellen Ordner haben.


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

Das Ubuntu   verwirrt mich sehr.. Gestern habe ich den Computer noch mal neu gestartet,  und das selbe wie auf dem Bild noch mal eingetippt und es kann derselbe Fehler wieder. trotzdem habe ich versucht die Festplatte noch mal zu öffnen. Tatsächlich konnte ich auf sie zugreifen dann konnte ich sogar auf meine SSD ein paar Daten kopieren. Da es jedoch sehr spät war fuhr ich PC dann herunter auch ging das Kopieren sehr lange.

also dachte ich ich machst so heute weiter.  jedoch kommt heute wieder derselbe Fehler. Ich kann zwar mittlerweile durch eure Tipps die Festplatten reed Only nutzen jedoch kann ich nicht mehr auf die Festplatten schreiben.bei meiner externen Festplatte kommt der Fehler dass sie in ExFat formatiert ist bei den restlichen  sei Windows noch aktiv oder sowas. Also habe ich Windows noch mal gebootet und noch mal runtergefahren .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sda3 is ne partition auf der betroffenen platte, die aber funktioniert, weil ka kein system drauf ist, also auch unter win 10 normal geht, sdb1 is meine ssd auf die ich genauso daten sichern könnte und die externe festplatte lässt sich auch nicht beschreiben: sdc1, folgendes kommt als meldung: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'



BenRo schrieb:


> ls zeigt dir Verzeichnisse und Dateien an, also zB
> ls /root/festplatte
> bzw. in dem Fall
> sudo ls /root/festplatte
> ...



das klappt schon, aber hilft mir ja nicht groß weiter oder wie kopiere ich jetzt auf eine der andren platten/partitionen.


genauso mit nautilus: geht auch, die platte lässt so Auf Sich zugreifen,  jedoch die Dateien auch nirgends hin kopieren ..


----------



## Jimini (13. August 2015)

C Punkt schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar mittlerweile durch eure Tipps die Festplatten reed Only nutzen jedoch kann ich nicht mehr auf die Festplatten schreiben.


Read-only bedeutet, dass nur lesend auf die Partition zugegriffen werden kann. Schreiben, löschen, verschieben etc. sind somit nicht möglich.


> bei meiner externen Festplatte kommt der Fehler dass sie in ExFat formatiert ist bei den restlichen  sei Windows noch aktiv oder sowas. Also habe ich Windows noch mal gebootet und noch mal runtergefahren.


Windows kennt mittlerweile glaube ich mehrere Möglichkeiten, einen PC "herunterzufahren". Soweit ich weiß, wird das System standardmäßig nicht normal heruntergefahren, sondern der Shutdown ähnelt dem aus früheren Windows-Versionen bekannten Ruhezustand (oder Hibernation Mode). Du musst das System also sauber herunterfahren, wie das geht, ist hier beschrieben: Windows 8 / 8.1 - Richtiges Herunterfahren aktivieren
Danach sollte es dann auch möglich sein, die Partition(en) normal und nicht nur read-only zu mounten.


> sda3 is ne partition auf der betroffenen platte, die aber funktioniert, weil ka kein system drauf ist, also auch unter win 10 normal geht, sdb1 is meine ssd auf die ich genauso daten sichern könnte und die externe festplatte lässt sich auch nicht beschreiben: sdc1, folgendes kommt als meldung: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'


Den Satz verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Am besten versuchst du es erst einmal mit einem sauberen Windows-Shutdown und schaust dann, ob sich die benötigten Partitionen sauber mounten und beschreiben lassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Read-only bedeutet, dass nur lesend auf die Partition zugegriffen werden kann. Schreiben, löschen, verschieben etc. sind somit nicht möglich.
> 
> Windows kennt mittlerweile glaube ich mehrere Möglichkeiten, einen PC "herunterzufahren". Soweit ich weiß, wird das System standardmäßig nicht normal heruntergefahren, sondern der Shutdown ähnelt dem aus früheren Windows-Versionen bekannten Ruhezustand (oder Hibernation Mode). Du musst das System also sauber herunterfahren, wie das geht, ist hier beschrieben: Windows 8 / 8.1 - Richtiges Herunterfahren aktivieren
> Danach sollte es dann auch möglich sein, die Partition(en) normal und nicht nur read-only zu mounten.
> ...



Das ist hilfreich danke, ich werds probieren.

Ja der Satz war etwas umständlich.. habe nur die platten aufgezählt die zu beschreiben wären, und was das für platten bzw Partitionen sind.


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Read-only bedeutet, dass nur lesend auf die Partition zugegriffen werden kann. Schreiben, löschen, verschieben etc. sind somit nicht möglich.
> 
> Windows kennt mittlerweile glaube ich mehrere Möglichkeiten, einen PC "herunterzufahren". Soweit ich weiß, wird das System standardmäßig nicht normal heruntergefahren, sondern der Shutdown ähnelt dem aus früheren Windows-Versionen bekannten Ruhezustand (oder Hibernation Mode). Du musst das System also sauber herunterfahren, wie das geht, ist hier beschrieben: Windows 8 / 8.1 - Richtiges Herunterfahren aktivieren
> Danach sollte es dann auch möglich sein, die Partition(en) normal und nicht nur read-only zu mounten.
> ...



 O. k. das klappt jetzt ist zumindest das Problem mit dem mounten gelöst. Jetzt habe ich mal einen 5 GB großen  Ordner rüber kopieren wollen. Der Ordner scheint zwar kopiert zu sein da er im Zielordner abgebildet ist jedoch geht das keine Sekunde  und so befürchte ich das nicht wirklich etwas kopiert wurde. Was mache ich noch falsch

edit:    Halt, Irrtum, scheinbar kopiert es doch wie ich unter Windows sehe, nur sind die Ordner (eig 5 gb) so klein, weil Dateien fehlen, der eine Ordner ist ganz leer und ein anderer nur 65 mb, die sollten eig viel Größer sein und mehr Dateien drinne? wie kommt denn das nun?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2015)

Ähm vielleicht kopiert er noch ... ?


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

nee, es kommt gar kein Balken und hab die Daten auch zwei verschiedene Platten kopiert und gewarten, beide auf den Kilobit gleichgroß..

ich mein die Platte ist hardwaremäßig  nicht beschädigt (wär in Anbetracht dessen WIE es passiert ist, viel zu unwahrscheinlich und wie gesagt, alle Diagnose Programme, chkdsk.., attestieren der Platte volle funktionsfähigkeit auf allen blöcken..) warum ließt ubuntu nicht alles?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2015)

Ich kann das Problem irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Du kopierst die Sachen einfach per Tastatur oder Kontextmenü?


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

rechtsklick kopieren, rechtsklick einfügen..

aber da aktuelle Problem ist ja, dass ubuntu scheinbar gar nicht alle Daten auf der Festplatte erkennt, ornderinhalte teilweise unvollständig anzeigt. Ordner sind alle drauf, aber manche zeigt er als leer an,, obwohl sie das  sicher nicht sind!


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2015)

Naja, wir wissen ja schon, dass das Dateisystem offenbar ein Problem hat. 

Eventuell wirst du das abschreiben müssen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. August 2015)

C Punkt schrieb:


> rechtsklick kopieren, rechtsklick einfügen..
> 
> aber da aktuelle Problem ist ja, dass ubuntu scheinbar gar nicht alle Daten auf der Festplatte erkennt, ornderinhalte teilweise unvollständig anzeigt. Ordner sind alle drauf, aber manche zeigt er als leer an,, obwohl sie das  sicher nicht sind!



dann sind  die informationen das dort eine datei vorhanden ist weg, korrup oder ka 
eventuell hilft testdisk an der stelle weiter, damit kann man defekte mft, paritionen und alles andere retten ... aber vorher entsprechend ein raw image der platte machen und am besten mit diesem arbeiten um die defekte platte nicht noch weiter in mitleidenschaft zu ziehen


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

funktioniert das auf ubuntu? 800 gb raw Image, schafft der das an einem Tag?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2015)

Das ist ziemlich unabhängig vom Betriebssystem, da kommts nur darauf an was deine Festplatten schaffen. 

Aber ja, normalerweise geht das.  Mein System hat ein 600GB großes Abbild, dass ich auf den Server schicke.  Dauert ein paar Stunden, ist aber machbar.


----------



## C Punkt (13. August 2015)

ok, das raw Image mach ich auch mit test disk nehm ich an? werd mich nach dem Training mal damit beschäftigen..


----------



## Jimini (13. August 2015)

Du kannst vorher noch einige weitere Schritte unternehmen, um zu schauen, warum das Kopieren anscheinend nicht funktioniert. Falls die Festplatte fehlerhaft sein sollte, wird das Erstellen eines RAW-Images wahrscheinlich ohnehin sehr zeitaufwändig werden, daher empfehle ich, erst einmal zu schauen, warum die Daten anscheinend nicht korrekt kopiert werden. Dies bedeutet zusammengefasst: wir brauchen viel mehr Informationen. Glücklicherweise loggt Linux extrem viel mit und erleichtert so prinzipiell die Fehlersuche.

Um das Vorgehen für dich zu erleichtern, strukturiere ich dieses Posting in mehrere Abschnitte. Ich empfehle, die Schritte alle abzuarbeiten. Zur Erstellung dieses Postings habe ich eine Ubuntu-Live-CD (14.04.2) verwendet.

*Vorbereitung*

Stecke alle Laufwerke ab, die nicht benötigt werden. 
Lege dir einen Zettel für eventuelle Notizen zurecht. 
Boote die Ubuntu-Live-CD bzw. den Live-Stick. 
Passe gegebenenfalls das Keyboard-Layout an (oben rechts auf das "En"-Symbol klicken, dann dort auf "Text Entry Settings", dort das deutsche Layout hinzufügen und das englische löschen). 
Stelle sicher, dass die Netzwerkverbindung steht, damit du Fehlermeldungen etc. direkt aus dem System heraus hier ins Forum packen kannst. Alternativ kannst du wichtigen Output unter Perl Nopaste hochladen und den Link dann hier ins Forum setzen. Achte ggf. darauf, dass du sensible Informationen (Dateinamen etc.) nicht mit hochlädst. 

*SMART-Daten der Festplatte checken (optional)*
Ich empfehle den folgenden Schritt, um nebenbei die SMART-Daten deiner Festplatte auslesen zu können:

Terminal öffnen 
"_sudo apt-get install smartmontools_"  ausführen, bei Nachfragen mit Enter bestätigen. Ubuntu will den  Mailserver Postfix mitinstallieren, wähle dort die Installationsoption  "nur lokal". Nach ein paar Augenblicken sollte die Installation abgeschlossen sein. 
Mit "_sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda_" kannst du die SMART-Daten der ersten Festplatte im System (= sda) einsehen. Ganz unten in der Ausgabe sind die einzelnen SMART-Attribute aufgelistet. Mit "_sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Pre-fail_" kannst du die wichtigsten Attribute auf einen Schlag anzeigen lassen. Bitte beachte, dass "|" kein kleines "L", sondern das Pipe-Zeichen ist, welches du mit Alt Gr und < erzeugen kannst. Ferner werden nur bei Festplatten Pre-fail-Attribute gelistet, nicht bei SSD. 

*Beobachten der Logs*

Öffne ein Terminal. 
Führe "_sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg_" aus. 
Öffne ein weiteres Terminal. 
Führe "_sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog_" aus. 
In diesen Terminalfenstern kannst du jetzt fortlaufend sehen, ob der Linux-Kernel (das ist sozusagen der Kern des Betriebssystems) irgendwas protokolliert. Treten etwa Zugriffsfehler bei den Laufwerken auf, werden hier entsprechende Meldungen auftauchen. 

*Kopieren der Daten*

Mounte die benötigten Partitionen. An dieser Stelle verweise ich auf die vorherigen Postings, das hast du ja gut hinbekommen. 
Kopiere testweise ein paar Daten mittels Nautilus. 
Beobachte die beiden Terminalfenster mit den Logs. Wenn Fehler auftreten, solltest du diese erkennen können. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du die Fehlermeldungen auch direkt aus den Terminalfenstern heraus kopieren und entweder hier ins Forum oder unter Perl Nopaste hochladen. Dies erleichtert uns sehr die Suche nach Fehlerursachen. 

*Fragen an dich an dieser Stelle:*

Werden die Daten vollständig kopiert? 
Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? 

*Sollte einer der von mir beschriebenen Schritte nicht funktionieren, so beschreibe es bitte wie folgt:*

Was wolltest du machen? Welchen Befehl wolltest du ausführen? 
Was sollte der Befehl eigentlich bewirken, was hat nicht geklappt? 
Gab es Fehlermeldungen? Falls ja, diese bitte wortwörtlich posten. Fehlermeldungen unter Linux sind meistens gut zu gebrauchen und weisen in der Regel auf die Ursache für den Fehler hin. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## C Punkt (14. August 2015)

Hi! Bin gerade dabei das zu versuchen bevor ich testdisk laufen lasse:

 kommen bis Kapitel zwei (Smart) punkt 3,Dort kam permission denied also habe ich einfach sudo davor eingegeben. Dann hat es mir ein paar Daten angezeigt siehe Screenshot. Der nächste Befehl schlägt jedoch auch mit sudo fehl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe sogar Copy & Paste gemacht um Tipp Fehler zu vermeiden


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

Ups, da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen - sorry! Es muss natürlich "_sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Pre-fail_" heißen.
Kurze Erläuterung dazu, was der Befehl macht: zuerst werden die SMART-Attribute (= -A) abgerufen. Der Output wird dann mit der Pipe ("|") weitergeleitet an das Programm grep, welches ihn auf das Muster "Pre-fail" hin durchsucht. Somit bekommst du am Ende eine gefilterte Ausgabe mit den wichtigen Attributen und ihren Werten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

Schon mit sudo versucht?


----------



## C Punkt (15. August 2015)

danke erstmal für die super hilfe die ihr hier leistet! Leider bin ich selten für länger zuhause, werde jedoch alle eure vorschläge entsprechend ausprobieren. Nur dass ihr nicht denkt dass ich die Hilfe nicht zu schätzen wüsste


----------



## C Punkt (19. August 2015)

so,  komme gerade wieder dazu. Auf dem Bild seht ihr die drei Terminals wie von dir beschrieben.  im ersten Terminal habe ich nun mal den korrigierten Befehl eingegeben da passiert jedoch nichts oder sieht das nur so aus? (siehe Markierung, hab's sogar zweimal versucht einmal mit Copy & Paste von dir)

Wenn ich dann Nautilus ausführe und damit die Ordner( der  unter windows funktionierende Partition (nicht systempartition)), durchstöbere kommen im ersten Termine einige Fehlermeldungen ohne dass ich versuche zu kopieren. In den zwei anderen Terminals passiert nichts.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier der Rest vom terminal:

Perl Nopaste


----------



## Jimini (19. August 2015)

Okay, die SMART-Geschichte können wir erstmal außer Acht lassen, das ist jetzt nicht sooo wichtig. 
Die Fehlermeldungen von Nautilus kannst du ebenfalls ignorieren.

Schau als nächstes mal, was passiert, wenn du die Daten kopieren möchtest.

MfG Jimini


----------



## C Punkt (19. August 2015)

Ok, also, habe mich jetzt mal zu dem Ordner durchgeklckt, den ich am meißten benötige nämlich "uni" auf dem Desktop der alten Systempartition. Wen ich mich bis zum Desktop (unter Doku & Einstell.) durchklicke kommt im Terminal in dem Nautilus startete:

"Syntax Warning: Invalid Font Weight"

Das kopieren scheint  zu klappen, da beim kopieren keinerlei neue Einträge in keinem der Fenster erscheint.
Kopieren ist wie gesagt,




C Punkt schrieb:


> edit:    Halt, Irrtum, scheinbar kopiert es doch wie ich unter Windows sehe, nur sind die Ordner (eig 5 gb) so klein, weil Dateien fehlen, der eine Ordner ist ganz leer und ein anderer nur 65 mb, die sollten eig viel Größer sein und mehr Dateien drinne? wie kommt denn das nun?




vermutlich auch nicht das Problem. zb alle Ordner auf dem Desktop (der  win 7 systempartition) werden als leer angezeigt, obwohl sie das nicht waren als win 7 noch funktionierte. 
nur zum Beispiel:Auch Der spiel ordner von NfS Rivals (das spiel hab ich noch gespielt als ich den BS Wechsel vollzog) ist nur noch 65 mb groß, auf den ersten blick sind alle dateien da, alle Unterordner sind jedoch leer. Deshalb dachte ich dauernd es kopiert nicht richtig, jedoch sehe ich unter ubuntu schon, dass einige Dateien A) entweder nicht mehr vorehanden sind oder B) Ubuntu sieht/findet sie nicht oder  stellt sie nicht dar etc.

Der Windowsordner jedoch (habe ihn  kürzlich gesichert  um den product key zu sichern) wird vollständig mit allen seinen GB angezeigt..

ich denke an dieser stelle macht es nun sinn mal test disk auszuprobieren.. also lade ich das mal für ubuntu runter und mach damit erstmal ein raw Image wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe..

 so, bin jetzt gerade dabei das Backup zu erstellen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist muss ich jetzt nur noch einen Ordnerpfad angeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für das  800 GB große Image kommt natürlich nur meine externe Festplatte infrage. Wie wähle ich diese nun hier aus? außerdem ist die Platte in exFat formatiert, kommt Linux damit überhaupt klar?

mach das nun unter windows, mit photorec, wenn ich alles richtig gemacht.. braucht das scheibar aber 24h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

